# If it was good enough for Grandpa.....



## Schroedc (Jan 26, 2015)

I have been doing a number of the PSI razors that take the Gillette Mach 3 cartridge and more and more people have been requesting razors that use the traditional double edge blades so I figured I'd do a few and see how they do.

All are done in various types of Maple, either burl or crosscut spalted, Dyed and Stabilized.

Finished with several coats of CA, Wet sanded and polished.

Pardon the phone pic. I'll be doing some nicer shots in the light box later this week for the pen catalog since I've decided to add a thread for the non-pen kits that are out there.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 26, 2015)

Nice. Does psi have these also.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 26, 2015)

Oh yah - gotta try some of those. Gorgeous Colin the finish is so good it looks like marble.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Final Strut (Jan 26, 2015)

I have had a couple of requests for these as well but the only reasonably priced source I have been able to find was out of stock until the end of February.


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 26, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Nice. Does psi have these also.



I got these from craft supplies USA, I haven't seen them yet from PSI

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 26, 2015)

Nice job Colin - Those are fantastic

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 27, 2015)

Nicely done.
What are the bushing OD sizes?

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 27, 2015)

rdabpenman said:


> Nicely done.
> What are the bushing OD sizes?
> 
> Les



They call for a .490 bushing, I think the ones I used were about .485 or so if I recall (I have so many bushings laying around I decided not to spend the money on another set)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 27, 2015)

Colin, these look great. I had a special request a couple years ago for a shaving kit for a relative, but these weren't available then and I ended up just ordering a standard double-edge razor to complete the shaving set. 
Do these fit in the same stands made for other single edge razor kits? I'm guessing yes, but ya never know.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 27, 2015)

TimR said:


> Colin, these look great. I had a special request a couple years ago for a shaving kit for a relative, but these weren't available then and I ended up just ordering a standard double-edge razor to complete the shaving set.
> Do these fit in the same stands made for other single edge razor kits? I'm guessing yes, but ya never know.



I would assume so, The stands I have been using are the basic chrome steel one form PSI and it fits that just fine.


----------



## tocws2002 (Jan 29, 2015)

Those are cool, I like the orange color of the 4th from the left and the shape of the 2nd and 3rd from the left. Do you dye the blanks yourself?

Thanks,

-jason

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 29, 2015)

tocws2002 said:


> Those are cool, I like the orange color of the 4th from the left and the shape of the 2nd and 3rd from the left. Do you dye the blanks yourself?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -jason



Yep, I do all the dyeing and stabilizing in house. That batch came out really orange compared to others for some reason. Maybe it was the material because another batch I ran with some different stuff came out a deeper more subtle orange with the same jug of resin.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Jan 29, 2015)

I really like that colors of the orange and teal (3rd from left), may have to get with you to dye and stabilize some pistol grip blanks for me when I get around to making a few more sets.

-jason


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 29, 2015)

tocws2002 said:


> I really like that colors of the orange and teal (3rd from left), may have to get with you to dye and stabilize some pistol grip blanks for me when I get around to making a few more sets.
> 
> -jason



Sure, Just let me know.


----------



## Patrude (Jan 29, 2015)

Nicely done, very attractive

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BarbS (Jan 30, 2015)

Those are lovely. I've looked at those razors, but found them so expensive I decided against doing them. You have to know your market, and I may be wrong! Yours shown, are very special.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 31, 2015)

BarbS said:


> Those are lovely. I've looked at those razors, but found them so expensive I decided against doing them. You have to know your market, and I may be wrong! Yours shown, are very special.



I had a couple requests so knowing a few were pre-sold did help. I took a gamble on the others but if they don't sell I guess I'll have presents to give away come next Christmas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 31, 2015)

Colin, would you be willing sell/trade for one of those? They are gorgeous, my son would love one. Tony


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 31, 2015)

Tony said:


> Colin, would you be willing sell/trade for one of those? They are gorgeous, my son would love one. Tony



Probably, Depends on what you have to trade for. I'll send you a PM later tonight.


----------



## Tony (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks Colin.


----------

